# SHIMANO 2007 Online Katalog 3D aus Japan,endlich ist er da !!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Februar 2007)

@ All

Hier der derzeit aktuelle Katalog SHIMANO 2007 - Japan.

Hier noch ein Bericht von SHIMANO von der Messe in
Osaka und Yokohama.



Wer noch ´nen Übersetzer brauch,hier bitte.
Wer gut in Englisch ist,der nutzt das hier   :

Hey guys I recently just found out about this translating web site from yahoo and it's great. It's not perfect but at least you can get the idea of what is tyring to be said. 

*英⇒日=English to Japanese 
日⇒英=Japanese to English* 
http://honyaku.yahoo.co.jp/url



Viel Spaß beim Lesen.....:vik:



P.S.: @ Martin Obelt ....zerschneide deine Kreditkarte bevor Du den Katalog ansiehst


----------



## Tooommy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO 2007 Online Katalog 3D aus Japan,endlich ist er da !!!!*

Moin Moin,

na was macht dein Shop?  Hast Du schon näheres?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO 2007 Online Katalog 3D aus Japan,endlich ist er da !!!!*



Tooommy schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> na was macht dein Shop?  Hast Du schon näheres?




Hallo Tooommy,

in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
Außerdem ist es nicht mein Shop sondern ich vermittel nur für den Shop ( welcher Boardpartner ist ) nach Japan.
Somit müßt Ihr Euch noch ein wenig gedulden.
Es laufen noch verhandlungen mit Japan,erst wenn diese 
geklärt sind,wird sich der Shop hier melden.


Der   STF  #6


----------

